# What do you do when you're in agony?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

When I'm in the middle of an D-attack, the pain is so intense I can't keep still. I end up rocking on the toilet with my eyes shut. Each cramp reaches a peak of agony, then eases off and I have a few seconds to breathe before the next one hits. I can't take medication because by the time it starts working (30 mins or so) the attack is easing off naturally. Anyone experience this? Know any self-help tips or fast-acting meds?


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I find that using a heating pad on my stomach/gut area helps ease the pain.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah I know the feeling, I just brought a heat pillow, but when ever I have a bad attack I kind of just sit there (maybe shed a tear), take deep breathes, close my eyes, try and listen to music or something to take my mind off the pain. Im the same when an attack comes its to late to take something for it, and especially cos most the time I have to sit on the toilet and have a bucket in front of me cos I get so nauseous from the pain.


----------



## 20235 (Feb 13, 2006)

A heat pad tends to help, but when I'm in agonizing pain like that, it does not make it go away. Those kinds of pains are actually worse than labor pains and in that case I just remain doubled over, shed a tear, and pray for it to go away. I too get the sharp sharp pain, then it subsides and gives me a little time to breathe again, only to repeat the torturous process. Thank goodness that doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL! I can honestly say labour was no way near as bad. i was actually relieved when i was having my baby that it didnt hurt as much as the ibs D pain does.Mine is like a cramp which comes gradually and gets stronger and stronger till i think im going to pass out then it eases i throw up and have D then within minutes its built up again.My doc has tried all sorts nothing has made any differnce i sit on my bed and rock side to side and take 3 imodium and watch the clock go round crying till i eventually lie down and fall asleep. When the pain starts i scream and cry and just shoute no no not agin please i do try some breathing excersises i used when i was in labour.Im sorry i wasnt more help







(also i have found there is no warning at all for the pain you can feel perfectly fine and it will be there within seconds and you feel like you are dieing)


----------



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

How often do you get these pains??claire(mine are 3-4 times a week normally in the evening and it goes on thru the night)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is sublingual Levsin (prescription NuLev is a fast dissolving version and brand named, but there is generic versions that are really cheap) which for me seems to work pretty quickly as it goes straight into the blood stream from the mouth.I find Altoids also work as the peppermint oil seems to get there quickly enough when they are chewed up.Try relaxation techniques (which isn't always easy) as sometimes if you can relax enough even when in pain you can ease it up quite a bit.K.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

I so know what your going through. I think this is where all my anxiety comes from, I really couldnt face being caught away from home like this. Ive also found that peppermint has been the best thing for the extreme cramping, I take 3 capsules a day and it just seems to take the edge off the cramping, no cure, but Im sure most will agree a 20% improvement is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Have you tried taking some sweets with you? Uncle Joe's Mint Balls are excellent as they only take 3 mins or so to start dissolving. Or maybe Kendal Mint Cake.Very direct and helps almost immediately


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow when i joined here i thought my ibs was really bad but compared to some of you guys i seem to get off lightly. Although i do get occasional extreme pain it only happens about once a month and usually last for about 1 hour and then goes. It still hurts really bad when it happens but nothing compared what some of you guys describe. When i'm in pain though i usually put a hot water bottle on my stomach and watch a movie or listen to some music until it's gone. I adopted this idea before i got ibs i used to get really bad tooth ache and was in agony and crying for up to 24 hours at a time. Then i always found that doing something relaxing really helped and still does with my stomach pain.


----------



## 16528 (Nov 28, 2006)

While im on the toilet I concentrate on my breathing and remind myself that it will all be over soon. When I think im empty I just sit for a few seconds and take some slow deep breaths and try to relax everything.Then I crawl into bed in a feutal position and try and nap for 20 mins.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing







Worse than labour pains? That's reassuring... I don't have kids yet but I've often wondered how I'll cope with pain that's supposedly far worse than IBS cramps (actually it's hard to imagine a pain that's worse)- looks like I might be pleasently surprised!I'll ask my doc about sublingual Levsin. Though it probably isn't on the list of drugs she's 'licensed' to prescribe.I've tried peppermint in all forms- capsules, enteric-coated capsules, tea, Uncle Joe's Mint balls and Kendal mint cake (I carry the last 2 everywhere as they help with travel sickness!) Haven't had mush sucess with it helping IBS though.Heat doesn't help me unless the pain is mild, then a hot water bottle is nice. In a bad attack I feel unbearably hot and strip off.Sometimes I find a really good book helps in a bad attack. I read snatches of it in between shutting my eyes and rocking. There seems to be a few pain-free seconds between spasms. If I'm at home I take lots of codeine and a benzo (eg 20mg oxazepam), they are sedative and relaxant so I crash out as soon as they take effect.It's a shame they can't prescribe NITROUS OXIDE to breathe in!


----------



## 17503 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've always said that IBS is worse than labor pains but without the lovely result. I usually just hug a pillow and moan. It sucks


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I often find that I have similiar intense pains in my bum after I've had a BM, I mean I find myself having to rock back and forward on the toilet with my eyes closed as well, until it goes off.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

Claire99991 do you actually throw up 3-4 times a week when you have these D attacks?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

my doctor has me on 20 mgs of amitriptyline (an antidepressant) every day for painit's an antidepressent, but I think it's quite commonly used for pain management. I have a friend who takes a similar drug for his migraines.Maybe look into that? My pain isn't as bad as yours sounds like, but I'm still on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

When an attack starts, first I take a double dose (two pills) of Nulev. Then (assuming I'm home) I get in a hot bath. Next is heating pad. If I'm lucky, it will start to ease. If it's a bad one, things are just beginning. I get the intensely painful "contractions" that can last for hours with a rare moment of non-pain here and there. I lie in the fetal position and rock back and forth. About once a year, this will go on for over 24 hours straight and I will end up in the ER where I'm injected with anti-nausea, pain meds, and muscle relaxants. Then I spend another day or two at home completely wiped out. I hope and pray for the day they find a cure for all of us...


----------

